# Is It Derealization?



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello forum members, I've felt constantly dreamlike for a couple weeks now. My mother had a near-death experience about a month back that I was constantly stressing over. Now that everything is going well for her, I've still been stuck in this dreamlike state. My vision is constantly... grainy? It's hard to explain, kind of like it's hard to focus on something specifically, yet I wouldn't call it blurry. I'm constantly dizzy (lightheadedness, not vertigo) and tired, I have brain-fog and I don't feel like doing anything except sleeping. When I go outside my eyes are very sensitive, but my pupils aren't dialated. It's hard enough to get out of bed to go to work as my adrenaline is constantly causing my heart to beat fast and constantly worrying about my vision being out of focus?

I'm trying to figure out is my derealization caused by my anxiety, or caused by my vision? I have an appointment with an opthamologist on the 6th which is my yearly check-up anyways.

I"m only 22, but I've had anxiety problems ever since I was in my single-digits. I took Cymbalta 30mg since '05 and when I had my first episode of derealization (last year) we upped it to 60mg which seemed to help, but now that it's back, my psychiatrist thinks the medication isn't as effective as it was when I first started taking it. She is trying me on Pristiq (50mg) a newer SSRI that isn't suppose cause weight gain or lack of libido, but is ment for major depression. I also have been taking clonazepam 0.5mg at night, both I've been taking for 3 days now.

I just feel like my vision is out of focus and I can't come to a conclusion why...

Any input would be helpful, and I can totally relate to all the members on this forum.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Vision doesn't change your psychological state (maybe it can give you a headache). Perceptual distortions are characteristic of DP/DR, especially if drug use is involved (it sounds like that's not the case). Feelings of unreality are often associated with high levels of anxiety; you may be in a depersonalized state but that doesn't necessarily mean you have depersonalization disorder.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Drug use isn't involved whatsoever. I smoked marijuana once in a while in high school, maybe once every other month? I just feel scared of leaving my house my eyes hurt and I'm scared I'm going to go blind, it's weird. Could infections; sinus or ear cause DP/DR?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

staples said:


> Drug use isn't involved whatsoever. I smoked marijuana once in a while in high school, maybe once every other month? I just feel scared of leaving my house my eyes hurt and I'm scared I'm going to go blind, it's weird. Could infections; sinus or ear cause DP/DR?


Probably, in some cases. Some antibiotics and other medications can, too. If you're taking anything, you might want to look into that.


----------



## mamamia (Mar 24, 2009)

staples,
you have described my symptoms. 
I can related 100% to you. i have had dp/dr for 1 year and two months - the fatigue went away, but the other symptoms you have just described stayed...
I got the results of an MRI today - everything is normal. 20/20 vision here.
good luck!


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I'm extremely glad that people can relate to this horrible disorder. Are you currently on any type of medications? Also, has your "dream like" feelings been consistant for a year and 2 months or have you had your ups and downs? I can't understand how this can last for a year straight, every day, every minute, every second.


----------



## mamamia (Mar 24, 2009)

dream like feelings stayed every hour every minute every second with different degrees of intensity.
no medication here.... tried zoloft, xanax and paxil without any luck.
this is desperation!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is drug-related. I don't have the disorder, per se, according to my psychiatrist. Instead I suffer from recurring, but transient episodes of depersonalization brought about by high levels of anxiety. There was a good while where the DR/feeling of beeing in a dream was constant, and it lasted about three months. Now I'd say the DP/DR has cut down 75% Clonazepam and abstinence from drugs has been invaluable. Wish I could say I don't drink, but I am a sophomore in college. This summer I plan on going sober.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Mine is drug-related. I don't have the disorder, per se, according to my psychiatrist. Instead I suffer from recurring, but transient episodes of depersonalization brought about by high levels of anxiety. There was a good while where the DR/feeling of beeing in a dream was constant, and it lasted about three months. Now I'd say the DP/DR has cut down 75% Clonazepam and abstinence from drugs has been invaluable. Wish I could say I don't drink, but I am a sophomore in college. This summer I plan on going sober.


I too don't have the disorder, but I do have the recurrent feelings due to high anxiety. I'm a culprit for being like a hermit and isolating myself from the rest of the world. My friends are always calling me to hang out, but I always come up with some lame excuse on why I can't. I'm starting to use the Linden Method, but it takes a lot of dedication and time since the main trick is diversion techniques. Without going out, doing new things your mind constantly worries when you're home typing on forums if you get my drift.

I always thought of medications to be like a pusher so that way it can help you to get on-track, but it's up to you to make the change when you're on them to feel better.


----------

